# Please remove scrolling news banner!



## pezagent (Dec 20, 2003)

To whom it may concern:

I was wondering if the new news scrolling banner could be removed--it slows performance down on my machine, even though I'm using a very capable Mac G4, when browsers have to keep animating the window widgets suffer, such as text edit fields.

Perhaps this feature would be better in an area where other widgets aren't present, such as in the main forum menu?

Thanks for your time,

/johnny


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 20, 2003)

i see no scrolling banner.

 perhaps help could come more quickly if you make it clear what address you are using too. does your url have "cyberstreet" in it anywhere?


----------



## thalmin (Dec 20, 2003)

I see the banner on the Fantasy Sci-Fi Books, Movies and TV forum


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2003)

pezagent said:
			
		

> To whom it may concern:
> 
> I was wondering if the new news scrolling banner could be removed--it slows performance down on my machine, even though I'm using a very capable Mac G4, when browsers have to keep animating the window widgets suffer, such as text edit fields.
> 
> ...




Russ had told me to place the PDF news banner onto the Sci-Fi page and the Sci-Fi news banner on the PDF page.  I haven't completed this process so I'm mystified as to what banner you are referring to b/c you shouldn't be able to see a banner (yet).  What page are you referring to, along with what style??


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok, I see what you're referring to.  You can disable the banner by switching to an alternate styleset.

As to who put it in, I'm guessing Russ did, cause I didn't.  Doesn't look bad though.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 21, 2003)

Well it looks ok, it's just annoying with it's java loading and window pop-uping.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 23, 2003)

Aye, I hate it, too. I often browse on my little wireless P400 32mb laptop which works just fine for standard HTML and Javascript, but yanked to a horrible near-stop as Java loads (and until I next restart everything is much slower as the JRE never really goes away). Is there any way this can be something that can be turned off via a board CP setting of some sort?


----------



## Mark (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, please remove it from the default styleset.

Perhaps a special "Bells and Whistles" styleset could be instituted for those who do not have problems with slowdowns and such.

It would be nice, I would think, if the default styleset remains as the simplest, least complicated entry to EN World and its forums so as to allow for the friendliest environment for even the oldest machines and lowest level of connection speeds.

Mind you I am not saying it doesn't look nice or serve an excellent function, simply that it is not as universally friendly to users.

On a similar note, maybe some of the new stylesets could be geared more toward various types of users?  Maybe a Fantasy/Medieval Styleset, a Future/Sci-Fi styleset or even a Modern Styleset?  Could be lots of them, I guess.

Two cents only...


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 23, 2003)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Aye, I hate it, too. I often browse on my little wireless P400 32mb laptop which works just fine for standard HTML and Javascript, but yanked to a horrible near-stop as Java loads (and until I next restart everything is much slower as the JRE never really goes away). Is there any way this can be something that can be turned off via a board CP setting of some sort?




Go to USER CP and choose any theme but the default.  This will override the ticker.


----------



## Mark (Dec 23, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Go to USER CP and choose any theme but the default.  This will override the ticker.




I think the point is that most folks who have the chance to pop in for a quick browse would be better served not having to go through the process of signing in to remove obstacles that need not be part of the default styleset.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> I think the point is that most folks who have the chance to pop in for a quick browse would be better served not having to go through the process of signing in to remove obstacles that need not be part of the default styleset.




It wasn't my decision to put it in, and I lack the authority to take it out.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2003)

I've asked our Fearless Leader to take it out when he has a chance, unless he feels strongly about keeping it there. With luck, we'll swap it to a non-default style sheet.


----------



## Mark (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks, MM & PC. I'm surprised MoRuss hasn't commented one way or the other yet.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 24, 2003)

It's the holidays; he's been keeping busy working to design the apparatus that will switch his brain into the body of a giant albino gorilla. Understandable, really.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2003)

I'll look at it this weekend, folks.  Too stuffed with delicious food to even contemplate playing with html code right now!

[Edit - you're right, BTW.  On my PC at home, it loads fast and scrolls smoothly, but here on my grandmother's PC it is slow-loading and jerky. ]


----------



## Mark (Dec 25, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'll look at it this weekend, folks.  Too stuffed with delicious food to even contemplate playing with html code right now!
> 
> [Edit - you're right, BTW.  On my PC at home, it loads fast and scrolls smoothly, but here on my grandmother's PC it is slow-loading and jerky. ]




Thanks!


----------



## pezagent (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi,

I've just disabled java (not javascript) when using the forum.

I was also wondering if the applet could be dynamic--that might help, because the performance breakdown happens when the browser is trying to redraw the ticker offscreen which actually takes up more CPU resources because it's not being bussed to the graphics processor but it's still working in the background.

/johnny


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2003)

pezagent said:
			
		

> I've just disabled java (not javascript) when using the forum.




There's probably enough casual browsers with slower systems that don't know how to do that, which would warrant simply removing the barrier, though I personally understand what you're saying.


----------



## Mark (Jan 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mark (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess this issue is going to sink into the "got more important things than this" pile.  Kinda a bummer, really.  I'm sure it is definitely making that Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV forum is a pain for some folks.

Oddly, I was just getting ready to move when it was added, had my DSL disconnected based on the fact that they were transferring it to my new place (but they somehow got the bright idea of disconnecting it immediately, of course), and just got my DSL connection back (because they seem to have some difficulty scheduling reconnects for transfers of service, unlike how quickly they got me set up the first time when they wanted my money).

Anyway, it is no longer an issue for me.  Nevertheless, the last two and a half weeks I was stuck with a dial-up so I can certainly speak from experience when I say what a pain it is.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I guess this issue is going to sink into the "got more important things than this" pile.  Kinda a bummer, really.  I'm sure it is definitely making that Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV forum is a pain for some folks.




I just use the _EN World Classic_ style, and I'm fine 

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Jan 6, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I just use the _EN World Classic_ style, and I'm fine
> 
> -Hyp.




I guess you missed a post or two from above.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Yes, please remove it from the default styleset.
> 
> Perhaps a special "Bells and Whistles" styleset could be instituted for those who do not have problems with slowdowns and such.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice, though...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I guess you missed a post or two from above.




Well, I agree completely - I think EN World Classic should _be_ the default 

-Hyp.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2004)

I haven't forgotten this, folks!  Gimme till the end of the day (that's Tuesday).


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 6, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's the holidays; he's been keeping busy working to design the apparatus that will switch his brain into the body of a giant albino gorilla. Understandable, really.




Damn! I've been working on that too. Now all my efforts have gone to waste. All those hours and dollars spent on research and development... that spot in my yard where they say grass will never grow again... all the slobbering mindless test subjects in my basement who gave their sanity (along with a healthy chunk of grey matter) for science.... When you go to accept the Nobel Peace Prize, just remember the test subjects, Russ! REMEMBER THE TEST SUBJECTS!!!!


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2004)

Oops...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Oops...




Blame me Mark - I distracted Russ into working on a new site for ENPublishing


----------

